# Ross on Wye



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Will be spending Friday the 6th of December through to Monday or Tuesday the 10th of December in Ross on Wye with wife in a nice hotel. Anybody fancy a mini-meet around the Forest of Dean? I know that there are a lot of TT'ers (or certainly forum members) in this part of the world, the birthplace of Hooning  ?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You want company on your honeymoon ? 

Wher on earth is Ross on Wye ?? NSE or W ? Have a feeling its on the borders of Wales and England ?

Could be on for the Saturday 7th... :-/


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Just west of gloucester John

Alas can't do Paul :-[


----------



## StunTTman (May 7, 2002)

I can make the Saturday I think....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Just west of gloucester John
> 
> Alas can't do Paul Â :-[


Ah, that be Forge Country then


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Count me in. I can come up the Wye Valley from Cardiff and we can hoon around the Forest and maybe even up to Brecon or somewhere for a pub lunch....

Have done regular cruises around the area so know some fun roads......

Damn right, its the birthplace of hooning........


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So Paul, are you going to organise something before its too late, Saturday 10 am at your hotel ?
Yes/No ?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

"Hooning" as a word seems to have crept into the vernacular. Sounds like it should be a Caledonian game bird and I think I disapprove 

R.O.W is a nice place. Stay clear of Coleford unless you have 6 fingers/toes or a gentically withered limb. They don't like change there


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Excellent advice there Gary, advice taken and noted 

I will never forget having an unplanned overnight stop on a wet and windy night in a pub somewhere around Ilfracombe in February ..... well I know it was out of season but some of the locals seemed a little strange .....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hello Paul..so are we meeting or not mate ? :-/


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Hi John - I personally don't know the area, we just picked Ross on Wye for it's proximity to the Forest of dean (we both love foests/walking/cycling) and a luxurious Hotel from the Yohansens brochure. Of course the fact that it's a fair drive to the west country for me in the TT and the fact that there are allegedly some great driving roads in this area was of no consequence Â  So i won't be organising a meet, as such, but would be happy to go along to an informal meet/drive at some point over the weekend with any local TT'ers. Sunday would probably be the best day as it's wifes birthday on the Thursday and I think it would be prudent to give her some TLC beforehand, rather than rush straight into a weekend of Hooning!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well said you romantic fool you ! Have a nice romantic break and will leave you alone to enjoy it (but listen out for the TTrundle of TTers TTrying ouTT TThe local TTracks !) :


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

So are we going hooning or not?

I'm pretty free most of the weekend (unless I'm exceptionally lucky!) so just name the time / place. I can probably provide the roads, just let me know how long you have available and whether you'll need to stop for lunch, and I can probably sort out the rest.......


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> So are we going hooning or not?
> 
> I'm pretty free most of the weekend (unless I'm exceptionally lucky!) so just name the time / place. I can probably provide the roads, just let me know how long you have available and whether you'll need to stop for lunch, and I can probably sort out the rest.......


Spot on M8! Will take you up on the offer. Last day at work tomorrow then off for 2 weeks (God I've spent so much time on this forum over the last few days :) Thursday we have friends around (will probably have the odd drink or two  - steady John) and we leave on Friday lunchtime so I'll work out an itenerary and send you an IM in a day or two. John - you are renown for covering huge distances in your TT to make these meets, so I'm expecting to see you there!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yep just send me details, I have earmarked Saturday for R.O.W. Maybe you could take my mob, NUMBER WITHELD, will watch out for posting ! Yahoo , another long distance meet Â ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

John is saying "Saturday". I think that might be preferable for me as well.... Paul, how about yourself and your good wife?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Hi Jampo! Yes Sarah will be with me.

Bearing in mind we are driving across on Friday, we didn't intend to do much (if any driving) on Saturday (walking instead, weather permitting!) so I was planning Sunday for a bit of hooning. Could be on for a meet on the Saturday evening though? We are staying through to Tuesday but could (and probably will) stay over longer as I'm off work for 2 weeks now. Jampo - appreciate your offer and would also appreciate some of your local knowledge of the area -forest of dean for example?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OK, Saturdays off, Sunday then ! Will await instructions  John


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2002)

> appreciate some of your local knowledge of the area -forest of dean for example? Â


Paul we go there quite a bit as it's half an hour away for us...were there last Saturday (can't make this weekend though :'(). Be careful on the dual carriageways around Ross there are a lot of camera's and speed vans 

If you like eating you must pay a visit to the Moody Cow. It's a superb old pub and the food is absolutely bloody fantastic...you would probably have to book as it gets very busy. The Moody CowÂ®, Crow Hill, Upton Bishop, Ross on Wye, Herefordshire, HR9 7TT
Phone 01989 780470, Fax 01989 780568

The Eagle Inn in Ross High Street is also excellent for food & wine, does things like Steak, foie gras, lobster, excellent fish & home made puds *Yummy* 

Monmouth is quite nice for a potter round....Hereford is also nice and isn't too far away.

Tintern valley is very nice for a leisurely cruise ....there's the Abbey there which is amazing and that will drop you down into Chepstow and you can come back the other way through the forest of Dean Â 

Hope that helps. Have a good trip!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks PJ


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2002)

Paul we may be able to make Sunday what are the plans I've lost track....or if you're all planning on a lunch somewhere we may pop up for that ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Hi PJ Â 

Been a bit busy this morning so I'm now settling down in my office to make some plans. Thanks for you info BTW. We are staying in the centre of ROW. arriving Friday afternoon. Loose plan so far, is after weve done a bit of walking, for a social meet on Saturday eve, Â hopefully with Jonn TTotal and JampoTT so far, then a bit of "guided" driving/sightseeing/lunch etc with JampoTT on the Sunday (thanks for the offer jampoTT) We may stay over an extra day on Monday night too. Would be good to meet up with any other west country TT'ers. I'm about to get Autoroute and the maps out and do a bit of planning. May be I'll send you an IM later. Cheers Paul.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Paul, been asked to take my lad out on Saturday, get him ready for his driving test(not in Linux!) in my Dads Golf that I gave to Dad 15 years ago which he gave back to me last week to give to Chris. PHEW....
Bloody Golfs just keep going, 20 years old this year, Dad keeps telling me that my TT is really a Golf ! Wonder where Linux will be in 20 years time ?Will be on 480,000 miles by then and just about ready for his second service ! Catch you and maybe Mrs Paul another time ,


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

We are leaving for ROW in an hour or so. If anybody else is interested in meeting up over the weekend at some point, please post. I have also given my mobile number to JampoTT and PJ. Or I wonder if the hotel has internet ..... ( ) Â


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Ooooh er missus ....... Â ;D

Friday Â 8) Â  Â  Â :-*
Saturday Â  Â  Â  Â  Â ;D Â :-X Â  
Sunday Â  Â 8) Â 8) Â :-[  Â  Â  Â :-X Â  
Monday Â ;D Â  Â  Â 8) Â  Â  Â :-* Â :-*
Tuesday Â ;D Â ;D Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â :

A fantastic time was had !

www.wiltoncourthotel.com

highly recommended


----------

